# 115 Optimax Jet Boot



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2015)

Have a jet boot the fits an Optimax 115 for sale.
$1500
Also have the lower unit for a 115 optimax for $500

Ordered a bigger 150 for the jet boat be here next week...


----------

